
Writing and Maintaining Software are not Engineering Activities - amichail
http://www.daniel-lemire.com/blog/archives/2007/02/24/writing-and-maintaining-software-are-not-engineering-activities
======
danielha
>> Many developers view software development ( ) as a science or engineering
activity( ) Writing software is neither: I view it as a craft or art, similar
to the work required of teachers and writers. ( ) So its not clear why we
call software development software engineering. ( )

The real issue is that some feel the need to strictly classify everything in
distinctive categories. I would content that writing software IS engineering
even in the strictest sense. But as a artful craft? It sure is. It all depends
on the application, intent, and approach.

